# Blue Power



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

I know I'm not on here very much, but I couldn't let this great little bit of information not get around to Vizzy owners! Especially if you're having ear issues.
I did a quick search& only found one mention of this heavenly invention for dogs with yeasty ears! Blue Power ..after battling ear infections for over a year with my just 18month old pup, I finally found this. We're 4 days into the 14 day treatment& the difference is amazing. Saw improvement after the first one. The ingredients, amounts& link to original site are all in the link. Hopefully this information will help at least one other person or get passed along to someone it can help!

http://copperchaos.wordpress.com/2013/12/12/blue-power/

PurpleEars by yjessome, on Flickr


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the link to the ordinal blue powder ear treatment.
Its important that you don't deviate from the instructions. They start on page 2.
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, don't worry. I have them listed on my site exactly as they appear and I linked back to the original. I just found it difficult to wade through all the other things on that PDF+ there was quite a bit that didn't apply to me.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Love your photo!!


----------

